

So You Want To Be a Developer (Part 2) [video] - jonikanerva
http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-part-2

======
jonikanerva
First part here: [http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-to-be-a-
dev...](http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-
part-1) HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3595115>

